# Phrase to express joy



## quorumangelorum

Hello again,

Is there a phrase one would use to express a feeling that God is good, and one is very happy with the gifts God has given you?  Not only thanks, but delight also?

It's for a song I have written (to be the title), so a shorter phrase is best.

Thank you!


----------



## elroy

It's hard to suggest a good title without having the words to the song, but in a Christian context you could say فرحون بعطايا الرب.


----------



## quorumangelorum

So far I've been calling it, "A'Jabani Haqqan."

Heh, phrasebook taxonomy.  It's an instrumental, no words.  More heathen than Christian.  I just wanted a general exuberance and gratitude.

For one who does not read Arabic script, how would I pronounce and transliterate the phrase that you suggest?

Thanks.


----------



## elroy

No, your phrase wouldn't work.

Mine is pronounced "Farihoona bi-ataaya 'r-rabb," but that uses a plural form (so it's like "we rejoice...").  The singular would be "Farihun bi-ataaya 'r-rabb."


----------



## quorumangelorum

"I rejoice" --- I like that!  I will have to work on the pronunciation.  Thank you!


----------



## elroy

Well, it's not just "I rejoice."  It means "The Lord's gifts make me rejoice/joyful."  I tried to incorporate as many elements that you described as possible without making the sentence too long.


----------



## quorumangelorum

--Even more perfect.  Just what I meant to say.

Thank you.


----------



## Faylasoof

Although Elroy's suggestion conveys pretty much what you want to say, I guess these would work as well:

 هَدايا اللهِ المُبهِجَة

or

 عطايااللهِ المُبهِجَة
  
The Delightful Gifts of God!

 [The Arabic word for God is الله and  مُبهِج / مُبهِجَة is derived from  أبهج = to make happy, delight, gladden.]


----------



## quorumangelorum

*Faylasoof*:  how would I pronounce those, please?  And if you don't mind, how would I render them in the Western alphabet?  

Thanks!


----------



## Faylasoof

Oh! Sorry!  Here they are:

 أبهج   abhaja 
مُبهِج  mubhij
مُبهِجَة mubhija_h_ 
[the <u> is as in <put>]

هَدايا اللهِ المُبهِجَة
hadaayallaa_h_ il-mubhijah

عطايااللهِ المُبهِجَة
3aTaayallaa_h_ il-mubhijah

… and there is also:

مَواهِبُ  الله ِ المُبهِجَة
mavaahibullaa_h_ il-mubhijah


----------



## quorumangelorum

Very pretty!  When I get the music up on YouTube, I'll PM you.

Thank you both.


----------



## ayed

Or saarrah : *هبات الرب السارة*


----------



## AndyRoo

Another suggestion: أهلل uhallil, which means: 

I rejoice by saying the words "la ilaha illa llah" (there is no god but God).

And possibly: أبشر abshar, which means "I rejoice" (usually at good news). It perhaps has a less religious feel than uhallil.


----------



## psxws

elroy said:


> No, your phrase wouldn't work.
> 
> Mine is pronounced "Farihoona bi-ataaya 'r-rabb," but that uses a plural form (so it's like "we rejoice...").  The singular would be "Farihun bi-ataaya 'r-rabb."



Could you substitute الرب by الله in order to get a less explicitly Christian reading, or is it too set a phrase for that to sound right?


----------



## Faylasoof

psxws said:


> Could you substitute الرب by الله in order to get a less explicitly Christian reading, or is it too set a phrase for that to sound right?



If you read the Bible you'll notice that the word  الله is used for God in both the Old and the New Testaments. 

As I say above this is the Arabic word for God. So I do not think it makes that much of a difference whether you do or do not use it as I have done above or you use الرب as elroy did.


----------



## MarcB

ar rab means the Lord so they are synonyms


----------



## psxws

Faylasoof said:


> If you read the Bible you'll notice that the word  الله is used for God in both the Old and the New Testaments.
> 
> As I say above this is the Arabic word for God. So I do not think it makes that much of a difference whether you do or do not use it as I have done above or you use الرب as elroy did.



I know that الله is used to mean God regardless of religion, but I just meant that every time I've seen الرب it's been in a Christian context.


----------

